# Portable electric fence size



## nullpainter (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi,

We have just purchased a 1.6ha / 4 acre section and a chunk of it is full of gorse and nettles. We were thinking of getting a goat to assist.

The section doesn't have any fencing, plus most of it is native bush, so we'd need to constrain Mr Goat.

A cursory search shows this quick solution for a rank-amateur like me:
http://www.gallagher.co.nz/smartfence/about.aspx

My question is this - is a 100m / 328ft likely to be enough for a single goat?

I've also heard tales of goats busting through fences, but I've also seen assurances that they'll only do this if they run out of food. Provided we periodically shift the fence, do you anticipate that we'll have any errant goat issues?

All of this rural lifestyle business is very new to us, so if you think we would be better off just getting a chainsaw and a grubber, do say...!

M


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You will want two goats, as one goat will be miserable alone and will act up. Make sure the weeds are okay for them to eat, and you'll be fine. Keep in mind -- goats aren't just weed-whackers. They'll need water, minerals, shelter, and hay as well. I'd suggest buying two wethers from a reputable breeder. Often breeders have more than enough wethers, and if you get a goat from a good breeder it will most likely be healthy, friendly, and less likely to bust through your fences.

Buy from auction and you could buy into someone's problem goat, and you can't tell their health or temperament. You don't want a goat that will be a danger to you. If you don't have the room for two full-sized, you could get two pygmies or nigerian dwarves. Make sure that if they have horns the breeders have taught them to be respectful with them -- that's important, same as teaching a puppy not to nip.

Whoosh, sorry for the info dump!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

You most likely will have issues with the goat running through the fence looking for a companion if it is only a single goat, even if you have plenty of food. You'd have better luck keeping them happily contained if you buy two. 
We made that mistake when we got our first goat. We thought she'd be content with the horse. Not so, she was constantly slipping through the electric fence and then coming to our porch and hollering. We bought another goat friend for her and she was content to stay inside the fence.


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

We bought two goat kids from a dairy that had extras. We started with one roll of the goat net fencing and added another a couple of months later just so they could get at more of the weeds without us having to move it all the time. We haven't had any problems with them getting out so far. One roll of fencing was plenty for the goats, especially if you plan on moving it regularly.

Everything I read said to make sure that the fence charger you buy has a higher joules rating for goats because they need the extra zap that it gives to discourage them from escaping. So, our fence charger is pretty strong.

We also have a little shed that we built that we can drag around with the fencing as we move it around the property. We put straw in for bedding, and we put a mineral feeder in it with free choice baking soda and minerals.


----------



## nullpainter (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Looks like it's going to be two goats then 

What do you think about the size of the fence (linked to in my original post)? I could get a larger fence, but this is a nice all-in-one package which looks to be ideal for people starting out.


----------

